# 'It’s hell. I can’t stand it!’ Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thinks



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Michelle Obama thinks being America's First Lady is 'hell', Carla Bruni reveals today in a wildly indiscreet book.
Miss Bruni divulges that Mrs Obama replied when asked about her position as the U.S. president's wife: 'Don't ask! It's hell. I can't stand it!'

Read more: Michelle Obama thinks being First Lady is 'hell', says Carla Bruni | Mail Online

and its only been two year, and MO doesnt like her job...lol


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

Good! Enjoy your time in "hell"....... you won't be there after 1/20/13.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

I got news for you sleeveless, having a pair of mutts in the Whitehouse isn't any picnic for us either.
But have no fear, on January 20, 2013 our long national nightmare will be over, and you can go back to shaking down HMO's on West Congress Parkway.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

See you next tuesday Michelle you entitled elitist pos.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

One of the greatest jobs in the world and she doesn't even appreciate it..

Well douchebag, do all of us a favor: quit.. and take that fuck stick with you...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

Alright everyone be nice now. Think about it for a second, when Bill Clinton was in office Hillary had to deal with him screwing Lewinski. Now put yourself in Mo'bama's shoes, she has to deal with the fact her husband is screwing an entire country. :smug:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*



jettsixx said:


> Alright everyone be nice now. Think about it for a second, when Bill Clinton was in office Hillary had to deal with him screwing Lewinski. Now put yourself in Mo'bama's shoes, she has to deal with the fact her husband is screwing an entire country. :smug:


That is the part that she actually enjoys.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

Good point. Frankly I dislike her more than I do him believe it or not.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

You know I've never been to Europe & can't afford 6 vacations a year or to have famous chefs flown here to make my family dinner. So, I'll trade places with her. I'll spend a week in her hell & she can spend a week at my house. But, since my kids are off limits (I didn't screw them up so why should she get the chance) she can do all things hubby & I haven't been able to. I've got windows to be washed, walls to be painted, a fence to be repaired, a dpw to haunt, and of course there is the constant supply of dog crap to clean up. I think it will be a fair distribution of things.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

she must feel the heat from being an ignoramus on the world stage


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bruni book author stands by Michelle Obama anecdote*

PARIS - The author of a book on Carla Bruni-Sarkozy on Friday stood by his account of US First Lady Michelle Obama complaining about life in the White House, but admitted she was probably joking.

Both the White House and the French embassy in Washington firmly denied Thursday that Obama had told Bruni that she found life as first lady to be "hell", as recounted in the biography "Carla and the Ambitious".

But journalist Yves Derai, co-author of the book with Michael Darmon, told AFP that the pair stood by their account of the March 31 dinner at which the two first ladies allegedly had the exchange.

AFP: Bruni book author stands by Michelle Obama anecdote


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*










it'll make a man out of you, just ask










waaaaah, i can't do this job....it's too hard to read to kids and STFU about any national issues...i have to change your dinner to my new 'victory brand food products' cause i think you are fat, and we all know americans can't take care of themselves like they used to in WWII...oh, and i'm ugly


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: 'It's hell. I can't stand it!' Carla Bruni reveals what Michelle Obama REALLY thi*

It just occurred to me. Does this mean Carla Bruni is going to banned from the US for life? After all, she did say something negative about michelle.


----------

